# The Jetsons from Polar Lights



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Painted by me.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Looks great! Nice clean, and, dare I say, cartoony painting!


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Dr. Brad!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great - excellent paintjob with good cartoon colours! I had forgotten that PL issued this kit!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thats F*** in awesome!!! I love the base espescialy!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great Job!!


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Great job,I know it may sound weird but I would love to see a kit of their home with interior. I was always facinated by their home or condo or whatever it was.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Carlo, that looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


Did you repaint the figures, or did you leave them the way they came with the kit?


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Hooty said:


> Carlo, that looks fantastic! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Did you repaint the figures, or did you leave them the way they came with the kit?


No, i didn't repaint. I found these cartoon colors great, leave them the way they came.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks great! Your paintwork is spot on! I agree, the figures look so good, why mess with them?! I built two of these kits last month, and I have to say it's one of the funnest 18 piece projects I've done in a while! I loved the Jetsons as a kid (still like em'!). I had thought about making a diorama background by doing one of the space-age buildings inthe background, but havent tackled it yet. Would be real easy with foamboard maybe? I think a scratch built condo with interior would be a great project for some adventurous builder! 








I built a box stocker, and then a Hotrod version for George and Elroys "boys night out!"


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Tim Nolan said:


> It looks great! Your paintwork is spot on! I agree, the figures look so good, why mess with them?! I built two of these kits last month, and I have to say it's one of the funnest 18 piece projects I've done in a while! I loved the Jetsons as a kid (still like em'!). I had thought about making a diorama background by doing one of the space-age buildings inthe background, but havent tackled it yet. Would be real easy with foamboard maybe? I think a scratch built condo with interior would be a great project for some adventurous builder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great works!!


----------

